# Nzymes for Dogs



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

vrmueller said:


> Has anyone tried this product? www.nzymes.com
> 
> I have hit rock bottom with Ruby and the allergies. I have basically tried everything under the sun: shots, steroids, supplements, diet, baths, wiping paws, etc... I was doing some searching for the past few days and came across nzymes. It is a yeast cleanse with diet, a couple of baths a week and the nzyme product. She is already on a raw diet, I just have to cut out the fruits and the sweet potato. She is just a mess, with her chewed up feet, smelly ears and skin and gooey eyes :yuck: I can't stand to see her so miserable. I hope this helps her.


Anything with no specific information about how it works but claims of curing lots and lots of unrelated things automatically makes me think "snake oil."

These product claims to cure allergies, papillomas, bone curvature, arthritis, etc. and offers all kinds of real terms used in pseudoscientific contexts, like "anti-oxidants," "leukocytosis," "free radical," etc. None of those terms are being used in a specific, correct way on their website, and I honestly believe they're being used to confuse typical consumers who don't have the science background necessary to evaluate the claims.

I cannot see how it would work for your dog, especially since one of the big claims is that allergies are caused by cooking food (NO EVIDENCE FOR THIS CLAIM EXISTS, btw), and your dog is already on raw.

Have you tried switching the main protein source? Have you tried using a traditional or prescription sensitive skin/hypo-allergenic food?


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Before going raw, she tried the prescription diet from the vet and after a few days on it was vomiting. I had both food and environmental testing done right after that. The protein sources she is allergic to are lamb and duck. I do rotate the protein in her diet daily. Appreciate your advice!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been reading a lot about the benefits of Apple cider vinegar. Here is a link that I got from one of the other threads. If you have tried everything else, it might not hurt to try this. I haven't tried it yet but plan to. 
I do give one of my dogs zyrtec for allergies. She was a real mess before taking the zyrtec and is now symptom free. She is the one that I was thinking about trying the ACV on. 

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've heard many people say that coconut oils works wonders as well. I give my dogs a teaspoon for supper. They don't have any issues (that I know of) but figure it can't hurt them!!!

Coconut Oil for Dogs - Natural Healthy Choices


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the coconut oil idea. Extra fat can sometimes solve skin problems. However, and this is a big HOWEVER, if you're already on a raw diet, you may already be feeding a fairly high fat diet. I don't know what plan you're using or how much fat your pup is getting, but if it's already high fat, more fat can actually cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I do the Nature's Variety raw patties. I tried the coconut oil last year and it caused the runs. I am so limited with options for her because she is either allergic to it or can't tolerate it. I even went as far as the raw honey and the same thing, runs. Feeding her the raw has virtually cleaned up her digestion to where she doesn't vomit or have the runs. I was supplementing her diet with sweet potato, veggies and fruit. I am wondering now if the added sugar from the fruit and sweet potato is making her skin even worse. This girl has the added problem of the autoimmune thyroiditis, so her immune system is just shot. My thought was to eliminate the sugar and we might see a difference in the yeast. I don't know...I am at a loss. Can you repair the immune system or do we just keep medicating and putting on bandaids?


----------



## dbjohnson (Jun 10, 2013)

I would just like to say that YES Nzymes would help your dog. Nzymes are a whole live food supplement, and helps the body heal itself. I have been using Nzymes for my pets since December 2012, and the results have been incredible. Nzymes sounds too good to be true, but it IS that good. The body is the best healer of all, and when you give it what it needs to do what it does, amazing results occur. My one dog became paralyzed, Nzymes helped her, when we were highly recommended to put her to sleep. You can see her video by going to You Tube, and searching 'Bella Nzymes'. Nzymes boosts the immune system and does so many good things in preventing and resolving health issues. When we felt hopeless, Nzymes were the only 'chance' we had. I am a strong believer of them, along with many other people. You truly should give your dog this chance. Also, the people at Nzymes are absolutely amazing. Call them if you have any doubts or questions, they are extremely knowledgable and friendly. I love calling them  I'm pretty sure you won't regret trying Nzymes. 


Brenda J


----------



## KS603 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure if you are still in need of a product, but yes, I recommend trying Nzymes. I know they have lots of different skin kits that help and there is a whole tab on their website with information about what to do for dog allergies. I hope this helps and I hope Ruby feels better soon!


----------

